# Boss Headlight HID kits



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking into a HID kit for my Boss lights, anyone on here use one of these kits?
I found a seller that sells a kit just for the Boss light housing for $140 shipped and the kit listed below is ony $50 shipped, thought maybe I would buy 2 kits, one for plow lights and a kit for my truck lights also.

What is the best/recomended #/color temp to use 6k,8k,10k?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/XENO...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I would stay away from the higher temps. The more blue the output - the more reflective the light becomes with the snow. From my experience, the lower temps; 4300 (stock-ish color) and 5000 (pure white) are best in the snow. 6000 (white with a hint of blue) isn't too bad either.

I have 6000's in my truck (heads and fogs) and my blade. I have some 4300's as spares for the blade. I've been thinking about swapping the bulbs - but I just haven't had the time.

Good Luck Sir!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

go to www.ddmtuning.com and get the slim ballast ones . ive had them for over a year and no problems at all


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

@20Silverado05: I ordered the $35 slim line (small balast) today, I don't think it will show up by christmas but atleast ones on the way! I do have a question for someone who has hid's hi and low beam! If you run your low beams and then decide you want high beams, do the bulbs/tubes need to warm up? And from high to low, do they need to warm up each time? Thanks


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i just put at set of VVME 55w 5000k in the hi beams of my car and i like them, I ordered a set for the lows and fog lights in 35w 5000k, nice white light, almost like daylight, they say the 4300k is the same as daylight


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

bigbadbrad;1163838 said:


> i just put at set of VVME 55w 5000k in the hi beams of my car and i like them, I ordered a set for the lows and fog lights in 35w 5000k, nice white light, almost like daylight, they say the 4300k is the same as daylight


Hey let me know when you get them installed, I really wanna know what happens when you switch between high and low beam! Since there is a warm up period for start up.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

cameo89;1163869 said:


> Hey let me know when you get them installed, I really wanna know what happens when you switch between high and low beam! Since there is a warm up period for start up.


well they are going on my 05 malibu, which has the low beam on all the time, even with high beam, so i wont have a problem with the lights going out when switching from high to low. I would wire your lights to be dual burn if you are going to do this mod to them, and also you can use a bi-xenon kits which are made for high/low beam applications , I also plan on wiring my fog lights to stay on all the time


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

cameo89;1163668 said:


> @20Silverado05: I ordered the $35 slim line (small balast) today, I don't think it will show up by christmas but atleast ones on the way! I do have a question for someone who has hid's hi and low beam! If you run your low beams and then decide you want high beams, do the bulbs/tubes need to warm up? And from high to low, do they need to warm up each time? Thanks


I have the high/low beam kit in my marauder . its a dual filament bulb and when i switch the highbeams on the bulb tilts and you have highbeams. If you have a separate bulb for high and separate for low than yes there is a needed warm up time for the bulb only like 3 seconds if the bulb is completely shut down


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, im excited to get started on it but kit wont show up till mid of next week! Plus my whelen power supply showed up today so....I really miss my hide aways 
I may look into a bi-xenon kit, but I want to see how the low beam set up works first!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

cameo89;1164065 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, im excited to get started on it but kit wont show up till mid of next week! Plus my whelen power supply showed up today so....I really miss my hide aways
> I may look into a bi-xenon kit, but I want to see how the low beam set up works first!


once you install the kit there will be no need for highbeams anymore trust me lol.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

If needed I may order this relay kit to power up my hids, my question is: can I power up the relay at the plow motor hot side? I don't really want to run a power wire to my battery unless I have to!

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/HID-Kit-Wiring-Harness

.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

cameo89;1166404 said:


> If needed I may order this relay kit to power up my hids, my question is: can I power up the relay at the plow motor hot side? I don't really want to run a power wire to my battery unless I have to!
> 
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/HID-Kit-Wiring-Harness
> 
> .


i dont see why not, should work if you have good power at the plow


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

bigbadbrad;1166550 said:


> i dont see why not, should work if you have good power at the plow


depends on the plow.....a western plow motor only runs when the plow moves...otherwise the wire is dead...

he'll have headlights ............just as long as he is moving the plow..LOL
would work on a v-blade though as solenoid is plow mounted.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dissociative;1168524 said:


> depends on the plow.....a western plow motor only runs when the plow moves...otherwise the wire is dead...
> 
> he'll have headlights ............just as long as he is moving the plow..LOL
> would work on a v-blade though as solenoid is plow mounted.


You are totally correct! Lol I didn't even think about that, the only way that would work is if I powered up relay before the solenoid. Im hoping I wont need the relay, but my HID kit should show up hopfully monday, and there's no real snow in the forcast till mid week, so I should have plenty of time.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow ddm tuning just sent me a email to let me know my hid kit was sent out today, I ordered it on 12/21 I thought it would have been here already, not just shipped!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

HELP!!! My HID kit showed up today, got it all hooked up, only drivers side works, so I pulled every thing from passenger side and pluged it into the drivers side and it works! Both balast and tubes/bulbs check out. I checked the voltage at the light and its 12.4 volts.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

cameo89;1183757 said:


> HELP!!! My HID kit showed up today, got it all hooked up, only drivers side works, so I pulled every thing from passenger side and pluged it into the drivers side and it works! Both balast and tubes/bulbs check out. I checked the voltage at the light and its 12.4 volts.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!


Check and make sure the polarity is the right way at the connector going into the ballast.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not so sure what you mean? Is that the plug before truck lights (plow harness) I believe on my boss harness there is a white and a red wire that can be reversed. Is this what your talking about?

I have rechecked the voltage and its up to 12.8 volts on both sides.

Was also wondering if I needed to install a relay, but not 100% sure where to tap it into? Right by my plow harness relay pack(4)
But I thought a relay was only needed if I didn't have enuff voltage?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

The connector that you plugged into the ballast that originally plugged into the stock boss low beam light bulb is the connector im talking about. reverse that on the ballast and see if it works.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok so the plug for the stock boss light, it only locks in 1 way, but I will try to plug it in backwards! This isn't gonna fry my balast????


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

cameo89;1183936 said:


> Ok so the plug for the stock boss light, it only locks in 1 way, but I will try to plug it in backwards! This isn't gonna fry my balast????


yea some lock in only one way and others have to wrap a zip tie around the ballast and between the wires to hold it in the other way


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot man, I did exactly what you said and they BOTH fire now! Zip tied the plug to the ballast.

I love this site more and more every day oh and the great people on here!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;1184107 said:


> Thanks a lot man, I did exactly what you said and they BOTH fire now! Zip tied the plug to the ballast.
> 
> I love this site more and more every day oh and the great people on here!


As I was reading through and saw you had a problem, I was going to say to bring it over and I would help you, but I see you got it! 
I put HIDs on my western lights last month. If you ever want help wiring stuff up, let me know! Did you put highs and low, or just low beams?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

cameo89;1184107 said:


> Thanks a lot man, I did exactly what you said and they BOTH fire now! Zip tied the plug to the ballast.
> 
> I love this site more and more every day oh and the great people on here!


Not a problem man please be sure to post some pics and what temp did you end up getting?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

20Silverado05;1184248 said:


> Not a problem man please be sure to post some pics and what temp did you end up getting?


I got a few pics of only 1 being done, but its so bright it kinda blinds the camera, Ill try and post them tonight or tomorrow.

I got the 35 watt 9006 bulb type and 6K temp (Blue-ish), I just got in from adjusting them and goin around the block, Damn I love em!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

rb8484;1184173 said:


> As I was reading through and saw you had a problem, I was going to say to bring it over and I would help you, but I see you got it!
> I put HIDs on my western lights last month. If you ever want help wiring stuff up, let me know! Did you put highs and low, or just low beams?


I only ended up doing the low beams with 6K, so inorder to stay the same color, what temp will I need for high beams, cause from what I have read, the 55 watt wash out?

I tell ya what, I may take you up on your offer next year when I get my new(er) 3/4 ton chevy. I love to add lights and different gadgets to help me out with my job(s)
So Im gonna start now, buying 30amp relays, that way by next year Ill have plenty to do ALL of the wiring I WANT and NEED! lol

Looking for a good price on a battery isolator for my dual battery set-up, called local parts store and wow....$179. isnt there any cheaper?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just went out to fill up the gas tank and got flashed already! I believe I have them adjusted perfectly. Oh well they'll get over it! Im already over it! Lol


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can one of you guys that performed this install post some pics of the actual install (front/back) on the light housings. I am very interested in doing this cause I have HIDs on my reg lights/fog lights and love how bright they are. I just wanna get some idea to what the actual install entails. Thank you.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Alaksaboss has a pretty good how-to

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77591


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I learned a lot from his post, All I did was 1 ballast for low beams and there is plenty of room to add another ballast for high beams, easy as 1.2.3 well...... I ran into a little trouble, but the guys on here are great!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Have a question on my HID set-up
Should I remove the plastic deflector from inside the low beam housing? I was thinking of removing one of them to see how they work.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well 21 days into it and I already have one of my HIDs flickering, passenger side. So im assuming that this is the reason for a relay kit?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Half way done with the hids, well over a month ago. since I have installed hids on my truck and a few buddies trucks


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

That's awesome Cameo89 - I am jealous - Did you get your stuff from DDMTuning?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

2004chevy2500hd;1264870 said:


> That's awesome Cameo89 - I am jealous - Did you get your stuff from DDMTuning?


Yes, I have 2 sets of HIDs between my plow and truck, and gave ordered 3 more kits for buddies and my led floods are from ddm also, next is the wifes jeep but her kit is $50 because her lights are a hi/low kit.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Good deal man - I just need to do this as well - for the Silverado and the Boss plow. Thanks again for the pics!


----------

